# Annoying Habits



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I know that we all adore MOST of the things our fluffs do, but is there something that they do that really annoys you?

Tilly does 2 things that drive me crazy.

1. She loves to lick my bare feet right after she has taken a drink of cool water. She especially seems to love to do this when I'm working at the computer and she can sneak up on me. It can be shocking to say the least. :blink:

2. When I'm on the computer at home, she will get one of her squeaky toys and just continuously squeak it until I think I'm going crazy. :HistericalSmiley:But since she's having so much fun with it, I never seem to be able to tell her to stop it.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

definitely the barking when the door rings , and barking to get on the couch 

and the excessive licking .. other than that my fluff is adorable .lol


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Ugh it has to be Luna licking her feet... she licks her front ones and now they are all stained and red :smilie_tischkante: 

The other thing is constantly licking me - my feet, face, hand... anything in reach (she does this to bf too). She also likes to lick her privates... so thats gross! 


She loves to lick things :blink:

Other than that :wub: Loony


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Now, if this were about husband's - I'd have a list.

Fluffs, not so much.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

sandcastles said:


> now, if there were about husband's - i'd have a list.
> 
> Fluffs, not so much.


lmao!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well being the World's best Kisser...means Abbey NEVER stops! :blink: I hate being licked while she's on my lap, then I have a large wet spot on my leg:w00t:....ewwwwwwww......


All the barking gets tiresome....and Tink biting people who come into the house is kind of annoying.....



Mostly things don't bother me unless I'm in a bad mood.... - maybe that's why they're not trained....:blush:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

eating poop, he didn't keep that up thankfully.
Licking his privates like there's no tomorrow, first thing in the morning, last thing at nite. 
Barking just as someone says something "important' on tv or when I am on the phone.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

1. Barking in the house. 
2. Barking at strange dogs and people.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

It would have to be the barking!!!:smpullhair: Other then that I think 
their angels.:wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Sandcastles said:


> Now, if this were about husband's - I'd have a list.
> 
> Fluffs, not so much.


 
:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Oh Allie I needed that. I think we need a whole new thread for that one, maybe a whole new forum on that topic LOL :thumbsup:

Hubbies at time :w00t::smpullhair:

Fluffs - Yup, not so much.

Okay, Leo, give Mommy her slippler back, Please? :wub: Thank you darling.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I am with the rest of you with the barking...argh its so annoying and RIGHT when I am on the phone too.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Definitely the barking, i have the "Canine Chorus" here and Chloe is the lead singer.:HistericalSmiley::w00t: We have our good days and our bad days with the barking hoping that we'll have more of the good and less of the bad eventually. :mellow:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler's not much of a barker except when my DS comes home at 1:30am. :w00t::w00t: I blame that more on my son than Tyler.
I guess it would have to be nearly boring a hole in my leg when he really wants my attention. I do have to say it comes after hours of me working at my desk and his need to have at least a little interaction with me.:huh:
My husband isn't wild about Tyler preening him -- yes he nibbles on his arm hairs. Figured he shouldn't be the only one in sartorial splendor. :HistericalSmiley:
And Allie -- I agree there. Let me count the ways.....


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie licks his privates alot....drives me crazy! Loves to lick my hands, arms, etc. after putting on any type of moisturizer. Barks, barks, & barks!! Boy I love my Ollie!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Aolani uses wee pads at home but sometimes thinks that as long as he has at least 2 legs on the pad he has enough room to pee - of course that's not always the case and he ends up peeing on the very edge of the pad and on the floor - drives me crazy!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Aolani sounds like a typical male....human!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

munchkn8835 said:


> Aolani sounds like a typical male....human!!!


 
LOL!!! Soooo true!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Bisou only does two things that annoy me (other than that- I swear she's PERFECT!)

1. She likes to bark at people in the hallway (at home) but only when I'm home. She'll bark and then look at me. When I'm not home, she never barks. (others say this). I think she's trying to get my attention.

2. She likes to nip the ankles and chase our cleaner from room to room. But only when I'm home- again. When I'm not home she's really good. Everyone tells me this too. (we have out of town guests a lot..and they've all told me this as well as the cleaner). 

Our cleaner (who is here 4x a week and has worked here for years) treats Bisou like a little princess, gives her treats- but Bisou 'bosses' her around and chases her from room to room and the minute she turns away from Bisou..she gets an ankle biter attached to her pants. 

(Yes I've had a trainer come in and working on another one now).


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Well, since you asked...Bonnie has a real sense of entitlement. I now eat standing at the kitchen sink (unless we have company, that would just be too weird) because if I sit down I don't get a moment's peace. Also, she firmly believes that once I get home, there is one - and only one - place she should be, on my lap. In fact, she's there now. We have a couch with a chaise sectional that is JUST close enough to my computer desk for her to get up there and scratch the back of my chair. I know I'm gone all day, but it's not like she's alone (her sitter comes in to feed and play with her during the day). At least right now her head isn't resting on my left arm - makes it rather difficult to type, lol.

I guess she's got me pretty well trained.

Spoke too soon - head now on arm, back to one handed typing...


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Barking at TV is the only thing I can really think of.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

iheartbisou said:


> Bisou only does two things that annoy me (other than that- I swear she's PERFECT!)
> 
> 1. She likes to bark at people in the hallway (at home) but only when I'm home. She'll bark and then look at me. When I'm not home, she never barks. (others say this). I think she's trying to get my attention.
> 
> ...


mine are almost exactly the same! when i am not home, they are much better behaved for my husband, even when company comes over. 

stuart is a real barker whenever he thinks something good is going to happen for him (feeding time, going for a walk, etc.).....he just barks and barks and barks as if i'm not moving fast enough for him. we're working on it right now, i just stop in my tracks and make like a tree until he sits or is quiet for a bit. its slowly getting better......\

reina goes for the ankles of guests at the house, but other than that she is perfect. 

and i just had my doorbell sound (i recorded it on my computer) on a continuous loop for about an hour. i do this regularly to get them desensitized to the sound of it....usually with no barking but the real deal is a little louder than my computer's max sound. the other day i gave them a treat every time it rang on my computer. hopefully some of this will eventually help.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

The two things that really irritate me is her grumpy growling when me or my hubby (worse with him) move her off our laps or chests when she likes it where she is. And sometimes she makes us jump out of our skins at her sudden barking at a noise.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Tami, that is a brilliant idea about the doorbell! I think my least favorite thing is Frankies obsession with playing fetch. He has a little toy that he brings to me about 500 times a night and want to have it tossed. LOL! He is just a happy guy!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I generally see my folks 2 - 3 times a week, they will pop in for a visit. Both H & D adore them and get very happy & excited to see them ..... however .... Dakota will bark & bark at them when they arrive, but the minute they step in the door - she is crawling up MY leg for a cuddle - like I'm the one that just arrived, when I'd been here the entire time!! LOL! She is excited to see them when they first arrive, but 2 seconds after they step in the door, she is all over ME, and doesnt want a bar of them! LOL

Harley is just perfect


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

tamizami said:


> mine are almost exactly the same! when i am not home, they are much better behaved for my husband, even when company comes over.
> 
> stuart is a real barker whenever he thinks something good is going to happen for him (feeding time, going for a walk, etc.).....he just barks and barks and barks as if i'm not moving fast enough for him. we're working on it right now, i just stop in my tracks and make like a tree until he sits or is quiet for a bit. its slowly getting better......\
> 
> ...


What a great idea! I will have to try this:thumbsup:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Numero uno is the barking. This is my Rosie's only issue. Now, Lily likes to knock over wastebaskets. I try to keep them emptied, but sometimes she gets to them before I do. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

I must try the doorbell thing .... and i will add to the things that annoy me ... 

dolce does just like aolani , circles the pads numerous times only to end up peeing in the very edge of the pad ... why ????? 

and on the new habit is that he chews his paws before he goes to sleep ( is this the equivalent of him sucking his thumb? ) ive noticed when we go to bed , he sleeps with me , he starts chewing n the motion on the bed drives me insane , but usually i tell him stop , go to sleep and he does ... lol


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Bailey is a good boy but the one thing he does that drives me CRAZY is that he eats any and every thing in sight!!! Around the house, I have to watch him like a hawk to make sure he doesn't pick anything up off the ground (he is constantly searching) and walking outside is a nightmare sometimes because I'm petrified he's going to eat something dangerous out there. Even with his toys, I have to be careful he's not tearing up and eating anything. Other than that, he does have little "habits" we need to work on but I know those are mainly my own fault and I need to spend more time training him (barking, pulling on walks, etc)


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky is such a good boy. I've trained him from the start to know the word "QUIET" so when he does start barking, mostly when outside in the backyard, I use the word and he usually obeys. He doesn't like the garbage truck and barks at that. Nothing I can say can stop him.:w00t:

He also barks when someone comes to the door, but loves everyone. :wub:

At night he has a habit of bringing fetch toys to us all night long..he's the energizer bunny at night. But I've cured that with a half hour of playing fetch then the fetch toys get put in a basket on the shelf and he is left with his kong and bone. That keeps him quiet so we can watch some TV.


----------

